

Net neutrality faces uncertain U.S. court ruling - pwg
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2048210/net-neutrality-faces-uncertain-court-ruling-in-us.html

======
namlem
Not that uncertain. Verizon is probably going to win. The current court is
notoriously pro-business, and they actually have a pretty good case.

